# chemin d'accès d'un fichier



## gazobu (5 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
je ne me rappelle plus de l'astuce pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer directement le path d'un fichier
ex: ~/Lib/AppSup/App/Fold/file.txt
merci


[il me semble me souvenir que c'&#233;tait un Service]


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2006)

Je ne comprends pas trop la question ...


----------



## ntx (5 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> bonjour,
> je ne me rappelle plus de l'astuce pour récupérer directement le path d'un fichier
> ex: ~/Lib/AppSup/App/Fold/file.txt


Tu peux "glisser/déposer" ton fichier dans une fenêtre d'un terminal, ça affichera son chemin.


----------



## gazobu (5 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop la question ...


il me semble qu'il existe un "service" qui met directement dans le clipboard le path d'un fichier s&#233;lectionn&#233; dans le Finder


ntx a dit:


> Tu peux "glisser/d&#233;poser" ton fichier dans une fen&#234;tre d'un terminal, &#231;a affichera son chemin.


bonne solution mais j'aimerai &#233;viter de passer par une autre application que le finder.
[c'est ce que je fais actuellement mais cette solution met des ante-slash &#224; la place des espaces]


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> il me semble qu'il existe un "service" qui met directement dans le clipboard le path d'un fichier sélectionné dans le Finder
> 
> bonne solution mais j'aimerai éviter de passer par une autre application que le finder.
> [c'est ce que je fais actuellement mais *cette solution met des ante-slash à la place des espaces*]



Normal, c'est comme ça qu'on code un espace


----------



## gazobu (5 Octobre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> Normal, c'est comme ça qu'on code un espace


ben oui :love:
(je cherche aussi côté Applescript)

chers :modo: pour ne pas faire doublon pouvez vous déplacer ce thread dans Developpement sur Mac, car je crois que la solution est vers:
POSIX path 'file' --retourne le "chemin" de l'objet spécifié dans la forme avec les slashs
Apple avec Unix à abandonné les anciens ":" pour passer sous une forme en "/"
merci


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2006)

OK. => c'est parti


----------



## Warflo (6 Octobre 2006)

```
tell application "Finder"
	set pathfile to choose file
	set pathfile to POSIX path of pathfile
	set the clipboard to pathfile
end tell
```
?
Tu peux aussi faire un droplet qui te met dans le clipboard le path du fichier d&#233;pos&#233; genre:


```
on open pathfile
	set pathfile to POSIX path of pathfile
	set the clipboard to pathfile
end open
```

Apr&#232;s tu le met dans le dock, et quand tu glisse un fichier dessus &#231;a te mets le path dans le presse-papier.


----------



## gazobu (7 Octobre 2006)

Merci Warflo


----------

